# What breeds can you see?



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm looking after my friends dog for the week. A gorgeous little old lady called Mollie  she's getting on in years, possibly about 13, but she's a total sweetheart - so well behaved. 

I thought I could see Tibetan Terrier in her. She reminds me of the T.V doggy stars "Pippin" from Come Outside and Play and "Benji".

Any guesses? I'm just curious :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's lovely.

I reckon terrier x something


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Fleur said:


> She's lovely.
> 
> I reckon terrier x something


Thanks. Yeah deffinately Terrier cross  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say a tibetan terrier cross maybe 

Perhaps yorkie because of her colouring??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG she DOES look so much like Benji!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG she DOES look so much like Benji!


She does, doesn't she.
Such a pretty girl.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Just like Pippin :thumbup: gorgeous


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I see yorkshire and terrier mix! What an adorable guy...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheers guys!

She's gone back home now  house feels empty already lol


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

As soon as i saw the picture (before i read the first post) i was going to say she looks like the dog from that program!

"pippin" was a cross breed with Tibetan Terrier in it, so i would say possibly the same?


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Yorkshire cross jack russel terrier, my friend had one that looked just like your dog.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

She looks like a brown Bo (exact same ears) and I would definitely say part Cocker Spaniel and part terrier.

Haven't got a good pic on the lappie ...


----------

